

Photos of Crashed Tesla Electric Roadster in Junkyard (100 MPH crash) - MikeCapone
http://www.wreckedexotics.com/articles/012.shtml

======
rudyfink
I'm kind of in awe that there is such a specialized photo blog site.

~~~
leeskye
The site has been around for quite some time. For us auto nuts, it showed us
that those who can afford a supercar are not superhuman. And sometimes a good
laugh (dependent on the story of the crash of course).

------
shaunxcode
My first thought was "man I wonder if there is a motor or battery packs I
could salvage!?"

------
tlrobinson
_"The accident was very serious, with the passenger being ejected upon
impact."_

...

 _"So far, the Tesla has proven to be a fairly safe vehicle with none of the 3
crashes resulting in serious injuries."_

Huh? Is ejecting the occupants upon a crash the accepted safety mechanism
these days?

Seems like these guys were mostly lucky.

Three crashes out of the couple hundred vehicles that exist doesn't seem like
a very good record...

~~~
jrockway
Are any (non-race) cars designed to be safe at 100MPH?

But anyway, the car can't be blamed for any of the three accidents. They were
all due to the driver not paying attention -- a problem in any car.

------
raganwald
I confess that schadenfreude overcame my better judgment and I upvoted this
post. Bad raganwald! No cookie for you!!

------
pchristensen
Are those the batteries still in the trunk in the 2nd pic from the bottom?

------
petergroverman
This is fantastic... what a find and what a sad sad day.

